# Casting in Newport News/Hampton



## mud (Sep 23, 2007)

Ok since the fish arent biting ( I may bring bait for fun) is anyone up for more casting?? We got together 2 weekends ago at TCC and seemed to work out well. Anyone have ideas for a time and place?? Im rigging up tennis balls and am going to try the LaCrosse ball set up since I saw the pictures in the thread. Any and all are welcome so chime in!!!opcorn:


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

I'm down for whatever weekend (I'll actually show up this time too!). The only weekend I can't do it is the 26th because it's my son's birthday, but next weekend sounds good. Saturday the 19th, same bat time and channel?


----------



## mud (Sep 23, 2007)

Sounds good Terry im up for the 19th around 12 noon. Ill bring my notepad this time and maybe by then ill have a BY to practice with.


----------



## Custer (Jun 14, 2001)

mud said:


> Sounds good Terry im up for the 19th around 12 noon. Ill bring my notepad this time and maybe by then ill have a BY to practice with.


Shooter...look at these whippersnappers.....after only 2 weeks of recooperation, they want to spank our old asses again....

ok...I'm taking 2 shots of rheumytism medicine this time:beer::beer:


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

You fellers ain't skeered are ya?  We'll bring some Geratol for ya.


----------



## mud (Sep 23, 2007)

2 weeks?? I was casting the next day trying to get one of those purdy arches you guys had going on. I also added a step to my cast which seems to help. Just rigged the baseball up for the older fellers so you dont have to get worn out chasing down the led. There is a wal-mart around the corner ifn ya in need of some ben-gay!!!! Muahahahaha


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

mud said:


> 2 weeks?? I was casting the next day trying to get one of those purdy arches you guys had going on. I also added a step to my cast which seems to help. Just rigged the baseball up for the older fellers so you dont have to get worn out chasing down the led. There is a wal-mart around the corner ifn ya in need of some ben-gay!!!! Muahahahaha


Hey Cust...thats some fighten werds...


BTW,,,havin technical difficulties tryin to werk my camera.....


Have fun cast fellas....gotta do a little werk on my re-model.


mud, can't wait ta fish with ya an see that cast. Teo ( crawfish )taught me a 2 step cast...practical on high ground....just remember to punch an pull...wait a minute you were blastin them casts 150+ yards....I ain't got no advice


----------



## Custer (Jun 14, 2001)

Yep..they be fightin werds....

gonna have to spank some barney ass....


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Well they may be tossen futher than me but I sure do look a lot purtyer when I do it 

Youth and Ethusiasm will never defeat Old Age and Treachery

And besides, how many blowups did them young fellers have??


----------



## in2win (Dec 18, 2003)

Can't make it on the 19th. The Boss has plans for the Bday I'm not having... Looking forward to the next one.

CATCHEMUP,

Mike


----------



## hookemhigh (Sep 15, 2007)

I'm fresh to the fishing scene and I wanted to come to the last one out at TCC but I'll be there to pick up some tips


----------



## mud (Sep 23, 2007)

ok so Shooter does that mean you will be there?


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

We'll, if I can find my readn glasses, my walker, get the wife to rub my back with Bengay I shoudl be able to be there,,, oh yea and Custer has to be there so he can hold the distance with yall while I just look good tossen mine.


----------



## Custer (Jun 14, 2001)

Shooter said:


> We'll, if I can find my readn glasses, my walker, get the wife to rub my back with Bengay I shoudl be able to be there,,, oh yea and Custer has to be there so he can hold the distance with yall while I just look good tossen mine.


DOan ferget the arthur medicine:beer:


----------



## New Kent Newbie (Apr 25, 2006)

This sat at tcc count me in


----------



## mud (Sep 23, 2007)

cool maybe we will have another good turn out


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Sounds like it.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Cold and windy according to the forecast. Might have to sit this one out.


----------



## mud (Sep 23, 2007)

bring some extra clothes Clay!!! Maybe some hand warmers. I got a few tennis balls a lacrosse ball and a baseball rigged so we dont have to chase lead and can cast more. Ive been out there everyday this week and it has been cold when I first start but after a couple cast and reeling in I warm up.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Cold I can handle, NW at 15-20 might make casting a lil interesting.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Cdog said:


> NW at 15-20


What direction does the field face? We might hit some good numbers if it's at our backs.


----------



## mud (Sep 23, 2007)

well we have a couple options. Where I went today I had the wind at my back and it was great. I will get there around 11:30 to scope out which way the wind blows and set up from there. Ill be in a gold ford ranger ext cab


----------



## hookemhigh (Sep 15, 2007)

Is kick off at noon?


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Thereabouts, yes. I'll be there between 11:30 and 12:00.


----------



## mud (Sep 23, 2007)

I was there yesterday and the wind was kicking 30mph gusts so I chose the spot where those lil fellers were playing soccer and had not one problem. That Lacrosse ball was hummin around 130-150 yards


----------



## Custer (Jun 14, 2001)

Please excuse this old ass backin out...

The only way I'm tossin 8^ in the kinda weather the talkin haids are forecastin involves bait, and an honest opportunity to ketch sometin....

I'll be there for the next one tho....

Keep yer line tight and yer ass down...

seayall


----------



## mud (Sep 23, 2007)

give it a day custer they will change it again


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

mud said:


> give it a day custer they will change it again


They did, now they are calling for rain. Cold, thats one thing, cold windy and that could suck.Add rain to the mix and I'm like Custer.Unless there is gonna be a 40"+ fish on my line i cant do it.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

I'm kind of with that as well. If the weather is clear I'll show up, but I gotta bag out if it's raining. Cold windy and raining just to practice cast sucks.


----------



## mud (Sep 23, 2007)

yeh if the weather is bad I wont be there either but you know how the weather man is...


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

mud said:


> yeh if the weather is bad I wont be there either but you know how the weather man is...


Yeah, now they are calling for snow.I'll make a decision Sat morning.


----------



## mud (Sep 23, 2007)

Cdog said:


> Yeah, now they are calling for snow.I'll make a decision Sat morning.


ditto clay!!


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Looks like it might hold off until the afternoon. Hopefully it does. I'd like to get out for at least a couple tosses.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

What're you guys thinking? Looks pretty nasty outside as it is now, and it's just supposed to get worse. I think I'm going to stick around the house.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Not doing squat up here but I cant justify driving an hour to stand in the rain. I guess I'll have to (drum roll) take a rain check.LOL


----------



## mud (Sep 23, 2007)

yeah cancelled need to issue rain checks!!


----------



## catman32 (Apr 20, 2005)

*What where was everyone.*

shooter and i were out from 1030-1215 ,nobody showed. shooter and i each hit 300 yards. i cant believe you didnt show up mud.


----------



## mud (Sep 23, 2007)

catman32 said:


> shooter and i were out from 1030-1215 ,nobody showed. shooter and i each hit 300 yards. i cant believe you didnt show up mud.


you guys were casting in the rain??? Dang you guys should have checked here before heading out. Oh and 300 yards hmmmm...lol that was one heck of a dream Catman


----------



## catman32 (Apr 20, 2005)

*Ok*

So we never left our houses. And never hit 300 yards. Just making sure everyone was on the ball.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

I was gonna ask did Catman take some of my pain meds 

The way the back is still feeling I doubt I could hit 300 feet, now with a good stiff (100mph) tail wind


----------

